# rebuilding a trek antelope 830



## Night Rider AZ (Nov 9, 2011)

HI im Dalton im 13 years old and mtb is like my favorite sport . i got this trek antelope 830 and i decided to rebuild it. It is just a frame and the compents on it are trash i want to rebuild to work nicely without spending a lot of money. I got the rims, tubes, tires, neck and handle bar other than that i want to replace all of it. Where do i start? I can't spend a lot of money up front but over time i can. please help


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Dalton,
The headtube is most likely 1" so I assume you will be sticking with the original rigid fork. Ever think about making it a singlespeed? That would be the most economical way to get you rolling. Pick up a spacer kit/rear cog/ tensioner (or use your original derailleur) and get a set of V brakes and levers. You'll be riding and having fun on the cheap! It'll be light too after you remove all the non essentials!


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Well if its a mid 90's version, then you atrek 830t least have a 1 1/8" headtube. But the downside is that you can probably buy used 830 in very good condition for around $150. The frame is solid and good Tange Cro-Moly but quite heavy.

So my advice is not to spend a huge amount of money...in fact if you have a shop that sells used parts then it might be best to build it up that way.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

SeaBass_ said:


> Hi Dalton,
> The headtube is most likely 1" so I assume you will be sticking with the original rigid fork. Ever think about making it a singlespeed? That would be the most economical way to get you rolling. Pick up a spacer kit/rear cog/ tensioner (or use your original derailleur) and get a set of V brakes and levers. You'll be riding and having fun on the cheap! It'll be light too after you remove all the non essentials!


They had 1 1/8" headtubes on 830's starting in 1991


----------



## Night Rider AZ (Nov 9, 2011)

SeaBass_ said:


> Hi Dalton,
> The headtube is most likely 1" so I assume you will be sticking with the original rigid fork. Ever think about making it a singlespeed? That would be the most economical way to get you rolling. Pick up a spacer kit/rear cog/ tensioner (or use your original derailleur) and get a set of V brakes and levers. You'll be riding and having fun on the cheap! It'll be light too after you remove all the non essentials!


thx i guess thats where ial start i forget to mention that i also have a (marrazokie i cant spell) 3in fork


----------



## gillotte (Oct 22, 2011)

hmm id suggest craigslist and check out bikes similar sized and like selling for 40 bucks and see if the components are in good condition and if they are buy it and strip it all off even the crank if possible to use on your bike. thatll be probably the cheapest overall way to get all the cables, brakes, etc. or unless can find someone selling sets on craigslist or ebay.


----------



## SeaBass_ (Apr 7, 2006)

mtnbiker72 said:


> They had 1 1/8" headtubes on 830's starting in 1991


My bad! My buddy's must be a 1990 then.


----------

